# Please Id This Frog



## FrogLegs (Jul 20, 2007)

Please Id This Frog


----------



## mecoop (Jul 20, 2007)

not sure mate, need a better pic.
poss. a young red eye, the eyes look like they are very bright and the body looks orange underneath
have a look at the pics of what jasonl was selling earlier
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53281


----------



## FAY (Jul 20, 2007)

It is a.......frog....hehe


----------



## grimbeny (Jul 20, 2007)

id go with red eye


----------



## cris (Jul 20, 2007)

looks like a graceful treefrog (litoria gracilenta)


----------



## Brettix (Jul 20, 2007)

*Red Eye*

yep little red eyed tree frog there good looking frog.


----------



## mecoop (Jul 20, 2007)

good call CRIS 
poss.could be a Dainty tree frog ( banana frog ) that would explain the orange belly and feet and the semi red eyes

i would say either a red eye or a dainty

But of course a better pic would be good

Aaron.


----------



## JasonL (Jul 20, 2007)

Red Eye. What area is it?


----------



## FrogLegs (Jul 20, 2007)

*More Pics*

More Pics


----------



## mecoop (Jul 20, 2007)

pic were a few years ago hahahaha what does it look like now
nice date lol


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jul 20, 2007)

im having a crack at dainty too.


----------



## JasonL (Jul 20, 2007)

yeah, changed my mind with thos pics (still not good) looking more like a dainty, but where is the local!!


----------



## FrogLegs (Jul 20, 2007)

I think it is a graceful treefrog (litoria gracilenta) or also called dainty tree frog.


----------



## FrogLegs (Jul 20, 2007)

yeah my camera quit working and had to use old camera. lol


----------



## nuthn2do (Jul 20, 2007)

dainty


----------



## grimbeny (Jul 20, 2007)

yea i change my opinion after those second photos aswel, dainty.


----------



## mattmc (Jul 20, 2007)

150% dainty green tree frog. litoria gracilenta.
cute things they are.


----------



## Horsy (Jul 20, 2007)

It;s 100% a Dainty Tree Frog, no doubts about it. I own one


----------



## Magpie (Jul 20, 2007)

Litoria xanthomera


----------



## FrogLegs (Jul 20, 2007)

how can you tell the difference between a Litoria xanthomera and a dainty tree frog?


----------



## JasonL (Jul 21, 2007)

The question is, how can you tell the difference of Litoria xanthomera (orange thighed frog) and red eyes when your colour blind!! well you can tell the males by their call, dainty's grow half the size of red eyes and orange thighed's (which are a northern form of red eye) L. chloris (red eyes) are found more south of the other two, though they overlap.


----------



## FrogLegs (Jul 21, 2007)

this little guy is not eating.


----------



## GTR-90D (Oct 10, 2007)

L. Chloris have blue inner thighs (red eye), eyes can also be yellowish, orange


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 10, 2007)

FrogLegs said:


> this little guy is not eating.


 
Then let it go where you found it.


----------



## cris (Oct 10, 2007)

MrBredli said:


> Then let it go where you found it.



Might be a bit late for that, its an old thread.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 11, 2007)

Both dainties and red eyes can have blue thighs, most red eyes don't though.


----------



## eipper (Oct 11, 2007)

Jason,

Most of the wild chloris i have caught and swabbed have had blue thighs

Every dainty it have caught and swabbed having had a maroon top of the thigh

Without a better pic gracilenta, chloris or xanthomera cannot be ruled out

Cheers,
Scott Eipper


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 11, 2007)

gracilenta


----------



## cris (Oct 11, 2007)

Its a graceful tree frog without a doubt, "its just the vibe"


----------



## JasonL (Oct 12, 2007)

eipper said:


> Jason,
> 
> Most of the wild chloris i have caught and swabbed have had blue thighs
> 
> ...



There's a pic of a blue thighed Dainty in Marions book "Tadpoles of South Eastern Australia" from the Bellingen area.


----------



## debaig (Nov 24, 2007)

definately a dainty!


----------



## Janet (Nov 27, 2007)

In red-eyed tree frogs the green colour extends down each limb and includeds the outer digit. In dainties the hands and feet are all yellow.


----------



## pythofrogis2 (Dec 2, 2007)

It looks like a Dainty Tree Frog to me
hehehe lol


----------



## pythofrogis2 (Dec 2, 2007)

YEP its so a Dainty


----------



## debaig (Jan 13, 2008)

Dainty!!


----------

